# Gen 1 Glock 17 ??



## TraderDan

What can anyone tell me about gen 1 glock 17? Just got one and wonderin about value and quality on the 1st gens. Never had glocks before and courious. I think it will be a keeper. Thanks for any info, Dan


----------



## ZombieKiller

Totally worthless. You should sell it to me to get it off your hands.


----------



## TraderDan

*sold*

how about 150?


----------



## Gravity3694

This link here gives good information on Glock changes, updates and recalls through the years. The coolest thing is that it has a database of serial number prefixes to help date your Glock.

http://www.flarms.com/forums/showthread.php?113-Glock-Serial-Numbers

A gen 1 Glock will be the same great quality as any other generation Glock. I've seen gen 1s with high round counts that are still shooting to this day.


----------



## ZombieKiller

Gravity3694 said:


> This link here gives good information on Glock changes, updates and recalls through the years. The coolest thing is that it has a database of serial number prefixes to help date your Glock.
> 
> http://www.flarms.com/forums/showthread.php?113-Glock-Serial-Numbers
> 
> A gen 1 Glock will be the same great quality as any other generation Glock. I've seen gen 1s with high round counts that are still shooting to this day.



That will come in handy. Thanks.


----------



## TraderDan

*Thanks gravity*

Thanks Gravity, you always come thru !!!!, however I still can't find a value, no show on gun broker.


----------



## Gravity3694

TraderDan said:


> Thanks Gravity, you always come thru !!!!, however I still can't find a value, no show on gun broker.


I would guess at least $600. I've seen them for sale at about $600 to $750 before, but its been a while since I've priced a gen 1. I will say that gen 3s go for about $375 to $425 used (not LNIB) these days.


----------



## TraderDan

*sweet*

Good deal, I can live with that, but I believe I will like it enough to keep it for awhile, since zombie didn't jump on the offer!


----------



## Az-Vic

A Glock such as that, in reasonable shape, should be around a 350-$400 dollar hit, depending of course, on what someone is willing to give.


----------



## Splittine

Gravity3694 said:


> I would guess at least $600. I've seen them for sale at about $600 to $750 before, but its been a while since I've priced a gen 1. I will say that gen 3s go for about $375 to $425 used (not LNIB) these days.


Hell there was a guy at one of the last gun shows I went to selling a table of Gen1 for $300. I'd be damned if I paid $600-$750 for a Glock.


----------



## Gravity3694

Az-Vic said:


> A Glock such as that, in reasonable shape, should be around a 350-$400 dollar hit, depending of course, on what someone is willing to give.


I disagree, gen 1s and 2s are actually collectable and do command a higher premium on the secondary market compared to a gen 3 or 4. The only exception I've seen is that occasionally a G22 gen 2 will be cheaper than a gen 3 since the G22 is so common on the secondary market through LE trade-ins.


----------



## saku39

there is no real *extra collector* value on a gen1 unless it was unfired and MINT, 

gen 1/2 usually always fetch less $ than a gen 3

splittine is right, ive bought many gen1s at the 300 price mark, and taken a long time to get 375 for one in mint cond with extras


----------



## Glockfan

Do you have the original box and papers?


----------



## GoneCoastal

Heres some info and a few for sale...

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=286165735


http://www.gunsamerica.com/956365405/Guns/Pistols/Glock-Pistols/17/glock_17_1st_gen.htm


http://www.indianashooter.com/auto-loaders/5680-quick-questions-glock-17-1st-gen.html

http://phoenix.backpage.com/SportsEquipForSale/450-glock-17-w-night-sights-1st-gen/16681303

http://www.armslist.com/posts/29250...st-1st-generation-gen-original-1986-ah-prefix

http://www.armspost.com/category/19...ck-17-first-gen-1986-1st-gen-classic-9mm.html

http://mobile.calguns.net/calgunforum/showthread.php?t=441511


----------



## Jason

Splittine said:


> Hell there was a guy at one of the last gun shows I went to selling a table of Gen1 for $300. I'd be damned if I paid $600-$750 for a Glock.


Yepper, 3-4 bills is good on a used Glock. 6-7 bills on a used 1, heck that's crazy!


----------



## MikeH

since that's all a glocks worth,ill will give anybody $300 cash for EVERY glock they want to sell me, no matter the gen. Bring the PMs on, ill buy 100 of them tommorow...


----------



## Gravity3694

MikeH said:


> since that's all a glocks worth,ill will give anybody $300 cash for EVERY glock they want to sell me, no matter the gen. Bring the PMs on, ill buy 100 of them tommorow...


$30,000 is a lot of coin.

If anyone is looking for cheap police trade-ins, here's a good source. They have Glocks in the mid $300s.

http://www.summitgunbroker.com/GLOCKS.html


----------



## MikeH

haven't got any PMs yet, so I guess I wont have to worry about it


----------



## pilotpop

*gen 1*

Also that is an early version 2 pin Gen 1, I would say $350 if you have the original box and paperwork.. and it hasn't been shot out..


----------



## TraderDan

*be dambed then*



Splittine said:


> Hell there was a guy at one of the last gun shows I went to selling a table of Gen1 for $300. I'd be damned if I paid $600-$750 for a Glock.


Of all people a mod pissin on a thread,about what they would and wouldn,t pay, :no: I can't believe that.


----------



## TraderDan

*Box and papers*



Glockfan said:


> Do you have the original box and papers?


Yes it came with box and papers, glock manual for dissasembly, along with 5 hi cap mags and 2 10 rd mags one with a flashlight holder on bottom , 2 holsters and a double mag pouch. Top is OD green bottom Black. I am not looking to sell right now. just wanted to know value for own interest.


----------



## Splittine

TraderDan said:


> Of all people a mod pissin on a thread,about what they would and wouldn,t pay, :no: I can't believe that.


Please tell me how saying I wouldn't pay $600-$750 for a Glock is pissing on a thread? Last I checked this wasn't a for sale thread and someone dogging on the price. You asked the value and I stated what I seen them sell for at a show in Biloxi last year.


----------



## saku39

You asked the value, and his assessment is pretty much on

300 In rough shape or low 400s for mint (i have bought 2 at this price from pawn shops, faded slide, internals mint)

The 1st gens dont really have a real extra value, and in used non-collector condition, they always go for less than 3rd gens, and nowadays its hard to get more than 425-450 for a gen3 (this is coming from someone who has bought and sold 50+ glocks)


----------



## TraderDan

Splittine said:


> Please tell me how saying I wouldn't pay $600-$750 for a Glock is pissing on a thread? Last I checked this wasn't a for sale thread and someone dogging on the price. You asked the value and I stated what I seen them sell for at a show in Biloxi last year.


 your right , i'm wrong , my bad , please forgive me. i don't know what I was thinkin. I'll never do it again, maybe.
reread your wording sounds a bit agressive on the tone.
I would never pay 600 for one either, but i would not state it on another thread asking simple info , not critisism. I see why Stanley flew off the handle now.:whistling:. but you don't have to worry about me I'm harmless:notworthy:. I just poke too much fun sometimes, sorry , please don't evict me.


----------



## Splittine

TraderDan said:


> your right , i'm wrong , my bad , please forgive me. i don't know what I was thinkin. I'll never do it again, maybe.
> reread your wording sounds a bit agressive on the tone.
> I would never pay 600 for one either, but i would not state it on another thread asking simple info , not critisism. I see why Stanley flew off the handle now.:whistling:. but you don't have to worry about me I'm harmless:notworthy:. I just poke too much fun sometimes, sorry , please don't evict me.


I didn't mean it in a rude or aggressive way. If you got that from it I apologize. But this is a forum and info and conversation is what keeps it running. The whole comment about what I wouldn't spend does kinda pertain to this thread since it shows what the guns are not worth. I could see that much to a Gen 1 NIB unfired, etc.


----------



## FrankwT

Splittine said:


> Hell there was a guy at one of the last gun shows I went to selling a table of Gen1 for $300. I'd be damned if I paid $600-$750 for a Glock.



You are right a Gen 1 17 I would not pay more than $300, heck you can get a new one for $409(LEO/Military)-549(Retail). Now this had some extras and was OD so maybe I would go $350...


----------



## TraderDan

*thanks splittine*

Hey, I understand anything is only worth what a person is willing to pay, nobody understands that more than me. (see the name) I also understand from checking places like Ebay, people can ask any price they want, like the threads shown fron gunbroker and such, those guns probally never sold. However there seems to be a bit of interest in a gun that is not for sale and not worth anything but 300.00 thru pm and call. Makes one wonder some? Anyway too much is never enough. Thanks for the info,
Gravity you seem to be the most informed member on here about alot of stuff. Thanks for all your help. I reall mean it.:thumbsup:


----------



## TraderDan

*whatever*



FrankwT said:


> You are right a Gen 1 17 I would not pay more than $300, heck you can get a new one for $409(LEO/Military)-549(Retail). Now this had some extras and was OD so maybe I would go $350...


I would love to see any ad for sale from any glock on this site anytime where seller was asking 300.00 SHOWW ME PLEASE.
most sellers on here want 10% over retail PLEASSSSE.:whistling: Happy Mothers day Frank , and as usual if you read the whole thread you might see it has ton's of extras.


----------



## TraderDan

TraderDan said:


> I would love to see any ad for sale from any glock on this site anytime where seller was asking 300.00 SHOWW ME PLEASE.
> most sellers on here want 10% over retail PLEASSSSE.:whistling: Happy Mothers day Frank , and as usual if you read the whole thread you might see it has ton's of extras.


Yea, That's what I thought. All Talk NO Walk.:shutup:


----------



## Gravity3694

TraderDan said:


> Hey, I understand anything is only worth what a person is willing to pay, nobody understands that more than me. (see the name) I also understand from checking places like Ebay, people can ask any price they want, like the threads shown fron gunbroker and such, those guns probally never sold. However there seems to be a bit of interest in a gun that is not for sale and not worth anything but 300.00 thru pm and call. Makes one wonder some? Anyway too much is never enough. Thanks for the info,
> Gravity you seem to be the most informed member on here about alot of stuff. Thanks for all your help. I reall mean it.:thumbsup:


Looks like I was thinking of mint NIB prices to collectors. I try to get it right and be as informative as I can, but I can't get it right all of the time.


----------



## Lloyd

also just FYI, the Gen1 does not come with an O.D colored slide

It may be coated aftermarket, or just faded to look O.d?

300 is a "deal" on a gen 1, most people are gonna price them around 400, but what they actually sell for depends on condition

if one was MINT, unfired with no wear literally new old stock, it would be worth a good amount since you NEVER find ones that are literally mint


----------



## Splittine

TraderDan said:


> Yea, That's what I thought. All Talk NO Walk.:shutup:


Go to the Biloxi show. From what I understand the guy is at all the shows and does transfers. The day we went he had about 15 or so of them. That price gets you the gun and 2 mag I believe.


----------



## MikeH

I've never seen a glock sell for $300, and like I said earlier,i will buy ANY functioning glock for $300 cash today...haven't had any takers yet


----------



## TraderDan

*i know what you mean!!*



MikeH said:


> I've never seen a glock sell for $300, and like I said earlier,i will buy ANY functioning glock for $300 cash today...haven't had any takers yet


 I don't think you ever will on this forum either!, although I don't quite understand why? seems like a gun that retails for only 475.00 or so new whould show up some for around 300.00, but they always want 450.00 and up , some here are even asking 500.00 go figure?
Anyway I got my awnser and got a super deal considering the extras. 
Glock with 7 mags , bianchi holster, fobus holster w/ double mag holder, box , paperwork, and armorors manual, for $325.00. Yea the slide had been coated by someone, not sure who, but looks great, and if it shoots good I will make it the first glock to join the stable.


----------



## TraderDan

*??*



Splittine said:


> Go to the Biloxi show. From what I understand the guy is at all the shows and does transfers. The day we went he had about 15 or so of them. That price gets you the gun and 2 mag I believe.


 I am quite sure they were police turn in's , thats what they seem to sell for, still a good deal.


----------



## kworley37[email protected]

Great weapon........Carried a Glock 17 for 10 plus years. Easy to field strip and reliable. Stick it in the dishwasher to clean it, just take it out before the drying cycle.


----------



## LITECATCH

I have had one for 25 years and it is a great gun. I agree with MikeH i'll buy a bunch of them for 300 each. I have never seen one for 300.


----------

